# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum > [Question] Besering aan diens

## Lauretha

Ek wil graag weet:
1) Kan n dokter weier om n pt met n besering aan diens te sien?
2) Kan n privaat hospitaal n bybetaling vra vir n pt met n besering aan diens, indien wel, wie betaal die bybetaling...R50 000.00? Mediese fonds weier.
3) Is n persoon wat n besering aan diens opgedoen het, verplig om na n staatshospitaal te gaan?

Baie dankie

----------

